
The Silicon Valley execs who don't eat for days: 'It's biohacking' - JacobJans
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2017/sep/04/silicon-valley-ceo-fasting-trend-diet-is-it-safe
======
Izabelle94
Sounds crazy at first but then... makes sense. Obviously, I wouldn't push
myself to Libin level, although eating 5 days normally and then for 2 days a
really reduced amount of food doesn't seem so difficult to achieve. But what
about dietitians, claiming, that you HAVE TO eat 5 meals a day? Personally, I
can't fit so many meals to my busy work-studies schedule...

